# had my first therapy session with new therapist today



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

So today I saw my new therapist and she was very nice. Today was just the initial interview so she asked me a lot of questions about my childhood, school, college and other stuff. She said I am a very good communicator so she thinks it's unlikely that I have SAD. She said that some people she's treated for SAD would barely be able to handle a conversation. She thinks my problem may be trust issues (because I was bullied in school) and anger issues (angry that I was bullied and and very few close friends and no girlfriends). She thinks I would benefit from social skills training so i am better able to connect with people and work on my knowledge of body language.

Next week I am going back to take some psychological tests so that she can make a better diagnosis. That will be before our session. Then she will score the tests and we'll talk about the results and come up with a plan.

Thoughts? Can anyone relate?


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

I had a Counseling assesment today. In one month I will have my first session. It will be 3 to 4 visit and then they will determine if I need to see a Psychiatrist. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm glad your therapist is nice


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I had social anxiety, yet I was still able to have conversations with my therapist, and good ones as well too. 

If you're experiencing anxiety in social situations, actual physical anxiety symptoms that cause you to avoid or engage in safety behaviors during social events, then you most likely have social anxiety disorder. Take the Liebowitz social anxiety test on the other thread to see what your severity looks like.


----------



## eek a mouse (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey Alex,
I have no thoughts but if you can tell me what social skills training entails I would really appreciate it. Sounds like something I could use.


----------



## Alex925 (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw my therapist for the 2nd time today. I had to arrive early so I could take a sympton and personality test. It turns out I have major depression and generalized anxiety disorder. The test is just a tool for her to make a better diagnosis. We talked about the results and how to proceed. She said the test says I have abandonment issues, anger issues and rejection issues. It was very hard to listen to sit there and listen to her read the results to me.


----------

